# Excision & drainage of sebaceous cyst



## melissabowles (Nov 13, 2007)

What code would you use for this? 10040 or 10060? Thanks!


----------



## Jackie Cruz (Nov 16, 2007)

The 10040 is for Acne Surgery, not usually covered by insurance.
The correct code is 10060. Incision and Drainage of abscess, cyst.  If it's being Excised, that might be different.
Jackie CPC, CDC


----------



## melissabowles (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks Jackie!


----------



## muschy (Mar 30, 2012)

How about cpt 10160? For a excision of scal cyst???? Thanks


----------

